# 2010 CAAD9-1 or 2011 CAAD10-4?



## jboyd122 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in the hunt for a new road bike and was looking around my LBS the other day. They had a 2011 CAAD10-4 in my size that they are willing to give me 10% off on. I have been eyeing this bike for a while and was happy to see they had the 2011 in my size. While I was giving that a close inspection the sales rep mentioned that they had a leftover CAAD9-1 and that they may be able to work with me to fit it into my budget. Obviously this caught my attention and I am now considering this option.

I don't have a lot of experience with road bikes or Cannondale so I wanted to get the opinions of some of you veteran Cannondale riders. To me the component spec alone makes the CAAD9 a killer deal, but my desire to have the latest/greatest is driving me toward the CAAD10. For those of you have have ridden the CAAD9 and CAAD10 am I going to miss out on anything if I choose the CAAD9? I like the idea of the tapered stearer and SAVE stays, but I don't know if I will ever be able to really notice the difference. I've read online that the SAVE stays help from developing a disconnected feeling with the road. 

To help frame my purchase. The intent for this bike is to put in long distance training rides for the 2012 XC mountain biking season. I will probably train with some of my rodie friends and I can't say I won't do any road races, just because I am competitive in nature. I had considered carbon at one time, but I haven't been able to find anything in my budget that intrigues me.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I would go with the caad9 1. The wheelset is better and the 7900 dura ace is Sweet.


----------



## jboyd122 (Aug 29, 2011)

After riding the two bikes it turns out that they were actually a size too small. I would have leaned toward the CAAD9 if it was the right fit. I ended up with a CAAD 10-4 in the next size up and I couldn't be happier. I love the look of the bike, love the way it rides and I'm super stoked that I was able to get a 2011 with the Force crank. Everything except for the tires (Conti GP 4000s) are bone sock and it will remain that way for a while. Pics coming tomorrow once I remove the reflectors.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

*nice*

my first thought was that you needed to ride the two bikes and decide if the ride felt any different and which drivetrain you liked better (including which hoods you felt more comfy with). my gut said go for the caad9 but that my have been my caad9-bias (have a 9-4 myself).

just out of curiosity, was there a noticable difference in the ride quality between the 9 and the 10? 

congrats on the new bike!


----------



## jboyd122 (Aug 29, 2011)

The two bikes definitely have a different feel. When riding the CAAD9 I could feel the road more and it wasn't quite as responsive in the turns. The 10 felt like a better balanced bike to me. I really wanted to like the 9 more because of the spec and the made in America thing, but in the end the 10 just felt better to me.


----------



## jboyd122 (Aug 29, 2011)

Here she is. Took a spin around the block last night and couldn't get the grin off my face. Now it just needs to stop raining so I can get a good ride in.


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

The caad9 1 was a better choice, but thats a sweet bike anyways.


----------



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

is that a size 56cm? If so, how much does the whole bike weigh?


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a chance to ride both just like you, for me the Caad 10 was a different beast and to be honest it felt just better. I tried to like Caad 9 for the sentimental reasons but couldn't get over the ride quality. They really got Caad 10 just right.


----------

